# Wood "Welding"



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2014)

This is pretty cool. . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 6, 2014)

That is pretty cool. We have several vibration welders in the plastics plant I am supervisor in but I would have never even given a thought of welding wood with one of them.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 10, 2014)

That is some interesting science.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2014)

That's slick, now if they can just figure out how to do it with bone....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Feb 10, 2014)

Mind =


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 11, 2014)

I just....don't....understand....


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2014)

That is so cool....


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2014)

Way cool idea but I want to know the details like how strong is the joint, does it only work with some rare wood only found in places with funny accents, how will it hold up to sanding and finishing, can I borrow the machine, things like that.


----------

